# What type of saddle should I get for my big butt?



## jessica47201 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi, I am the newest that a newbie can be. I just bought my bike, a 2006 trek 1000, stock except for the computer. I understand that riding is going to be painful or uncomfortable until my body gets used to being on a bike again. But I am going to have to upgrade to a better saddle. My measurements are 5'7", 180lbs and a size 14/16, but most of the time 16. What type of saddle should i get for my butt. I am serious about riding and I have a 14 mile route I like to do. Any suggestions? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't think anybody can ans. this in a definitive way. Everyone's anatomy is different. Some saddles that are extremely popular, I hate. Sassles that I swear by, others wouldn't touch with a 10' pole.

Women specific saddles are made by various companies, the most well known being Terry. Terry also makes clothes, etc. for women riders. I can't say for sure, but I think Terry will let you order & try a saddle for up to 30 days, then return/exchange it if you don't like it. Good luck.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I have a couple saddles on a couple different bikes and I have a lot of wight riding on my butt; I have a couple comments.
1. If the seat is too wide you will have rubbing on your inner thighs, don't assume wider is better.

2. Make sure you find padded shorts, the most expensive are not always the best **gasp** (and don't wear underwear under the shorts.)

3. I use a Terry and a WTB saddle both were fine once I broke in my butt as the earlier poster put it saddle choice is pretty personal. You may want to try getting a few used ones from your bike shop and try them if you can.

4. Make sure your handle bars are high enough and close enough to your body so that you are not leaning on your um, uh, feminine parts, you want your weight on your butt.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Please Post a Pic so we can recommend the right width saddle.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

bigrider said:


> Please Post a Pic so we can recommend the right width saddle.


Why Bigrider, are you trying to take advantage of a newbie?


----------



## EricNM (Oct 7, 2005)

I would find a Specialized dealer. They have a little gizmo you sit on that they can measure the width of the sit bones. You may or may not want to buy a Body Geometry seat, but with the width information, you should be able to find something.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

zeytin said:


> Why Bigrider, are you trying to take advantage of a newbie?


Yeah! Ya big bully!


----------



## jessica47201 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Don't worry!!*



Mr. Versatile said:


> Yeah! Ya big bully!


Don't worry I wasn't planning on taking a pic of my butt and posting it. But thanks for sticking up for me and thanks for the replies!!!!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

zeytin said:


> Why Bigrider, are you trying to take advantage of a newbie?



Someone finally posts on a topic where I have expertise and I am accused of being cruel to a newbie. LOL



OKKKKKKK Buy a Terry Butterfly.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

EricNM said:


> I would find a Specialized dealer. They have a little gizmo you sit on that they can measure the width of the sit bones. You may or may not want to buy a Body Geometry seat, but with the width information, you should be able to find something.



Another way to measure your sit bone width is to put on your bathing suit or some wet shorts and then towel dry until they are damp but not wringing wet.

Sit down on some smooth concrete with your knees to your chest and your feet as close to your body as possible. This puts your weight on your sit bones. When you get up you will see two round spots on the concrete. Measure center to center and then go look for saddles that put your sit bones on the saddle without a lot of extra width.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Yeah, it's called a copy machine!!*



EricNM said:


> I would find a Specialized dealer. They have a little gizmo you sit on that they can measure the width of the sit bones. You may or may not want to buy a Body Geometry seat, but with the width information, you should be able to find something.


nmnmnm


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

EricNM said:


> I would find a Specialized dealer. They have a little gizmo you sit on that they can measure the width of the sit bones. You may or may not want to buy a Body Geometry seat, but with the width information, you should be able to find something.


All that "science" for something as cheap and crappy as a Specialized seat?? Take the info and buy something decent-like a Brooks!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*No way to tell, but....*

No way to tell what will work for your. 

But, here are a couple of "wide saddles"

San Marco Rolls
San Marco Regal
Brooks Team Pro

I've used numerous saddles (I've got 6 or 7 stashed in my garage). I went from a Rolls to a skinny, narrow, hard San Marco Aspide. After messing with the position with it I found it to be one of the most comfortable saddles I have ever used. But I'm sure others will say the opposite.

Aside from finding a comfortable saddle, make sure you have a two bolt seat post that offers a lot of positions in the tilt. Most often just a slight change in the tilt makes all the difference in the world. Start out with your saddle perfectly level.

See if your LBS will let you test saddles, or maybe some ride buds will let you try out their saddles. Finding a saddle that works for you is like finding the Holy Grail.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

jessica47201 said:


> Hi, I am the newest that a newbie can be. I just bought my bike, a 2006 trek 1000, stock except for the computer. I understand that riding is going to be painful or uncomfortable until my body gets used to being on a bike again. But I am going to have to upgrade to a better saddle. My measurements are 5'7", 180lbs and a size 14/16, but most of the time 16. What type of saddle should i get for my butt. I am serious about riding and I have a 14 mile route I like to do. Any suggestions? Thanks!!!!



First, congrats on joining the world of road cyclists. 

Saddle type/width is less related to your "girth" than your underlying bone structure... that is, how far apart are your sit bones? As others have noted, a big chunky saddle WON'T increase comfort if it increases friction in all the wrong spots! 

I'd recommend looking at the Terry Liberator, which is an excellent intro women's saddle. Great for the new fitness rider, etc. Something sleeker and firmer would be the Terry Butterfly, which corners a big section of the serious female rec. rider market. 

Good news is that Terry has a "no questions asked" return policy, too, so you won't be dropping coin on something that you have to throw in the trash. Most good road shops should carry multiple Terry models.

I'd start there.


----------



## roaddog (Sep 17, 2002)

*Specialized Comfort Plus*

Specialized makes a mens and womens version


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Saddle width is to match sit bone width, not overall ass size. My wife's normal sized, not big but no size 2 stick person, and she likes the hardest narrowest mens saddle she could find. We originally went the "women's" saddle route for her, but they just didn't work. She finally went to a bike shop with a lot of saddles and no one around, and grabbed each one and "test sat" it. It did take her about 6-9 months of riding before she got over the initial "getting used to riding" discomfort and had enough experience to know what she was looking for.


----------



## GiantNigel (Apr 15, 2005)

Once you've done the bathing-suit test as prescribed by BigRider (or, preferably the copier test as suggested by LoneGunman), at least take a photo of the concrete for us or scan in the copier page; then we can far more accurately recommend an accommodating saddle! 

Alright, alright. I know, enough. Posting that you had a "big butt," though, piqued quite a few interests here. 

Some good suggestions here; sorry, but I can't add anything.
Best of luck and welcome to the family.
Nige


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

*specialized*

EricNM had it right on. You need to get your sitbones measured to make sure you get a saddle that will support you correctly. I was having problems till I did that and when I did I got a saddle that fit me perfectly. It was worth my time and I think that it would be worth yours.

Later


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

As a fellow woman rider I recommend a Selle Italia Ladies saddle. 

The key is to find a good bike shop and get them to let you try the saddle riding around the block. The bike shop will be concerned about scuff marks on the rails but many shops will tape the rails and put the saddle on for you to try. Good luck with it.


----------



## twrecks (Feb 11, 2005)

If you're tired of all the reviews from guys here, go over to mountain bike review (mtbr.com), they have a womens forum that is full of questions like this and no guys with un-helpful tips. 

(I'm a guy but who could resist seeing what girls are talking about with no guys around?)


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

roaddog said:


> Specialized makes a mens and womens version



I don't know a single woman who rides a Specialized saddle, and I ride with a very large club. I'm not saying that no one does; I'm sure plenty do. But I do think there's a reason that 1-2 manufacturers completely dominate the women's roadie market... they've got the product that is making the most folks happy. It isn't Specialized.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

twrecks said:


> If you're tired of all the reviews from guys here, go over to mountain bike review (mtbr.com), they have a womens forum that is full of questions like this and no guys with un-helpful tips.
> 
> (I'm a guy but who could resist seeing what girls are talking about with no guys around?)



Yes! Get advice from women. I agree (I am one). I'm actually surprised how many men decided to put their two cents in on this thread, and I think some of 'em gave bum steers.

I also think that all this concern about precisely measuring sit bone width makes it all sound too complicated. Although sit bone width is a factor is saddle comfort, the best way to get a feel for it is to just get a good women's road saddle and ride it, especially with a shop that will allow you to exchange it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

'specially since the closest thing we have to a women's forum here is Podium Girls.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

*Look for a Terry Saddle*



jessica47201 said:


> Hi, I am the newest that a newbie can be. I just bought my bike, a 2006 trek 1000, stock except for the computer. I understand that riding is going to be painful or uncomfortable until my body gets used to being on a bike again. But I am going to have to upgrade to a better saddle. My measurements are 5'7", 180lbs and a size 14/16, but most of the time 16. What type of saddle should i get for my butt. I am serious about riding and I have a 14 mile route I like to do. Any suggestions? Thanks!!!!


Hi there....
I think you actually got one good recommendation from these guys...
A Terry Butterfly.
I personally don't like to have anything other than a Terry saddle on any of my bikes (I have 3 - well 4 if you count the old cruiser, but that's got an original spring saddle, and well....you can't mess with that). Comfortable, without being overly padded...too much padding is not a better thing for a saddle.
Good luck and welcome to cycling!  
Regina
(p.s. - yeah...and a follow up to one person's response..where the heck is the women's forum???)


----------



## twrecks (Feb 11, 2005)

[QUOTE
(p.s. - yeah...and a follow up to one person's response..where the heck is the women's forum???)[/QUOTE]


http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=94

(don't tell them that I told you, guys aren't supposed to go in there)


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*My wife also likes these.*

San Marco and Avocet made women's saddles very similar to the Selle Italia women's and those have worked as well for her. Right now she has one that says NORCO on the back and I think it embarasses her Pinarello, but she's happy riding it and that's what counts. 

OP, regardless of how you feel about posting a photo of your own, you missed a chance to amuse or amaze all of us with a picture of somebody else's butt.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

How 'bout this one? Should be a conversation starter!

Seriously, don't get carried away and buy too big a saddle. I'm skeptical of the butt-measurement stuff. Do you have some friends with bikes you can test ride? I have a gel cut-out on my mountain bike saddle (they don't make it anymore) but my road saddle is the famous San Marco Asspain (Aspide). I was SHOCKED that I liked it when it came OEM on my bike, but there you go. I made the mistake of saying something along the lines of "if you're going to have something stuck in your crotch for hours it should be something small" on the MTBR site, and some people (GUYS) thought it was hilarious, but you get the idea. Get yourself some Pearl Izumi Ultrasensonrs and a tube of A&D to compliment whatever saddle you buy. Have fun!


----------

